
Final Fantasy VII Remake Cutscenes Rendered in Real-Time? - diskmuncher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfZbFXSLLtk
======
diskmuncher
More in uploader's channel: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf7y6pZ-
rnrFtHpX0vqB5HQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf7y6pZ-rnrFtHpX0vqB5HQ)

He said he only hacked the save files.

There were reports that at least a few cutscenes were pre-rendered and cannot
be changed.

How far are we from "procedural scene generation"?

